# Husqvarna 240 18in Chainsaw



## Zaym84 (Sep 22, 2014)

New chain saw only 4 days old, after 3 days of use it will no longer start. I am fairly familiar with small engines and troubleshooting and fixing them. After looking over the motor I could not find a thing wrong until I pulled the gas out of the tank. The gas (looked vary light) was mixed at a 20:1 when it should have been a 40:1. Problem found 100% my fault (wife did exactly what I asked her to do 2.6oz oil then fill the gas can only I forgot the gas can is a 2gal can should have been 5.2oz (two bottles)). Did a compression test will not hold any compression, going to replace entire upper motor (cylinder, piston, rings, etc.). 

Main question is did this (speed-bump in thought) damage the carb of the motor and will I need to buy a new one or will a rebuild kit do?

Thanks for the help!


----------



## geogrubb (Jul 28, 2006)

Zaym84 said:


> New chain saw only 4 days old, after 3 days of use it will no longer start. I am fairly familiar with small engines and troubleshooting and fixing them. After looking over the motor I could not find a thing wrong until I pulled the gas out of the tank. The gas (looked vary light) was mixed at a 20:1 when it should have been a 40:1. Problem found 100% my fault (wife did exactly what I asked her to do 2.6oz oil then fill the gas can only I forgot the gas can is a 2gal can should have been 5.2oz (two bottles)). Did a compression test will not hold any compression, going to replace entire upper motor (cylinder, piston, rings, etc.).
> 
> Main question is did this (speed-bump in thought) damage the carb of the motor and will I need to buy a new one or will a rebuild kit do?
> 
> Thanks for the help!


Take it back, it's worth a try. Have a good one. Geo


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Not enough oil that would have been an 80:1 ratio, if you had mixed it at 20:1 you would have had a lot of smoke and maybe a fouled plug, but no damage due to lack of lubrication. 

The ratio you used, will not damage the carburetor in any way. It will be fine.


----------



## wa5ngp (Aug 14, 2010)

You actually mixed it at 98:1 not 20:1, yikes,

I was given an old remmington that was mixed to0 light. It would run and then stiffen up and stall. I put in some mixed at 32:1 and it ran fine a long time. (something else broke) Maybe the metals have changed since then and low oil does not cause expansion and tightening until stall like it used to. 

I have a horror for this problem so I do the arithmetic several times before getting confident that I have it right. I think its best to standardize on a small gas can so that you can be very consistent on the oil amount. I reused a stabil bottle to do my measuring by the oz. You are probably an occasional user like me.

If you take the saw back (given that brand) they will probably give you a replacement and that saw will be repaired and resold on the refurb market or maybe converted to a Poulan.


----------

